

Be careful when you search domain name through godaddy - truckCoder

Found an available domain name that I like through godaddy.com this morning. When I decided to purchase, the domain got taken by somebody else. Now I have to spend $3,000 if I really want it back. I suspect godaddy actually sells your search data to third parties or it just take the name if they like it.
======
pkamb
<http://saferwhois.com/>

------
domainkiller
That's why I ended up building my own domain checker, it takes a keyword and
queries for .com, .org, .us, .me and .co + it looks up to see if the Twitter
username is taken or not. Also highly recommend DomainTyper
(<http://domaintyper.com>)

------
steventruong
I know Network Solutions had (still does?) done this. But as far as Godaddy,
I've used them to check for domains (even if I buy through them or not) and
never had that issue. It could just be coincidence in your case. Although
that's just my experience, I could be wrong.

------
arkitaip
GoDaddy are slimy and this is the sort of shady business practices that I
expect of them but did you check the whois record? When was the domain
registered? Maybe in was an expired domain which someone snatched using
backorder services?

------
SpaceDragon
Good advice, but better advice is to stay away from GoDaddy completely.

